# Goodbye my fellow Eosonians!



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

I've made it 2 years with my Eos which is typical for me to get bored with a car. Nothing else on the market has excited me and I am putting less than 100 miles a month on my car and sick of walking past it once a week seeing it depreciate. Over the weekend I bought a 1997 Honda del sol VTEC with 42,000 original miles and mint condition. I never quite got over losing my 1993 del sol years back (my favorite car). I got a 7 day quote from car max for $24000 on my loaded 2007 Eos 6-speed 2.0T and I only have 9700 miles (so anyone who's willing to pay $25000 in the next 2 days can have a great deal on a car that stickered for over $36000).
I am committed to not buying another new car until it is non-petroleum convertible, so that may take quite a few years. Thanks for all your helpful advice over the past two years, and I will still poke my nose into the forum daily to see how you all are doing.
Good Luck all,
Bruce


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Goodbye my fellow Eosonians! (flheat)*

Good luck!


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Goodbye my fellow Eosonians! (kpiskin)*

Bruce
Sorry to see you are parting company with the EOS, but I guess I understand. I assume the Tesla doesn't fit your definition of an all electic convertible. Please don't be a stranger around here, even after you sell your EOS, you've been a valuable and well respected member of this forum. Good luck with the Del Sol...
-Mark


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Goodbye my fellow Eosonians! (flheat)*

Sorry to see you go. I've enjoyed reading your posts. Don't be a stranger. I'm with you! My next car will be non-petroleum based. Until that time the Eos will have to do


----------



## Grinder (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: Goodbye my fellow Eosonians! (flheat)*

Thank you for the good input.
Enjoy your Del Sol.
Paul


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Goodbye my fellow Eosonians! (Grinder)*

I ended up getting great feedback from advertising on craigslist and had 3 people wanting my car at my asking price. I probably could have held out to get more, but I sold it to a nice guy who used to work with one of my employees and also a resident in my condo building (craigslist is a small world). He was very excited to get the car, he got a great deal, and kept car max from making a $5000 profit.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Goodbye my fellow Eosonians! (flheat)*

Hey Bruce
Don't be a stranger and make sure the new owner knows about his friends here...
-M


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Goodbye my fellow Eosonians! (flheat)*

Good to hear you were able to sell the Eos so easily.
Thanks for your participation in the forum over the past couple years and all the best to you.
As Mark said, don't be a stranger.
Kevin


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Goodbye my fellow Eosonians! (mark_d_drake)*

I just got my "new" hardtop convertible cleaned and repainted. I thought my friends here would like the update. Oh, my radio now displays my ipod playlists







.



































_Modified by flheat at 11:16 AM 8-7-2008_


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Goodbye my fellow Eosonians! (flheat)*

Either your radio is your ipod or you have a very nice stealth install because I see no radio...


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

^ It could be hidden in the compartment right below the AC.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Goodbye my fellow Eosonians! (flheat)*

Where's the button that puts the roof in the trunk?


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Goodbye my fellow Eosonians! (solarflare)*

I believe that button now has a name... "Bruce"...







Nice condition by the look of it..


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Goodbye my fellow Eosonians! (mark_d_drake)*

Yes, the removal of the top is a manual process and requires the Bruce button, however, the European model did offer a remote option that looks kind of cheesy:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5j5rb5SglcM
The stereo is hidden stealthy behind the door under the temperature controls. The cable to ipod is is the glovebox.


----------



## EosEnthusiastNB (Aug 9, 2006)

I loved my Del Sol, it was a great car. If I were going to get rid of my Eos and they still made the Del Sol, I would probably consider it. I will say that putting the panel in the trunk by hand versus using the little electric lever, makes me love my Eos more. I had to put my Welsh Corgi to sleep last week, and she loved the back seat of my Eos. She actually could fit behind the seats in the Del Sol, but she liked my Eos better.


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

^ Sorry to hear about your dog.


----------

